# Break in new shotgun



## duketter (Nov 24, 2004)

Got a new 2000 semi auto Stoeger shotgun. What is the proper break in for this gun? I bought 2 boxes of some 3" 5 shot magnums to shoot through it. Are you suppose to break them down and oil them before 1st use? Anything else need to be done?

Thanks


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have always gave my new shotguns a good cleaning, and a very light lub job before using. Depends on the companies, but some lube with heavier oils even cosmoline inside the actions to inhibit any posibilities of rust during storage before sale, even though this seems to not be the norm any more, still a possibility. And its always a good idea to get the lay of you gun and its parts before you go into the field, just in case. Just don't take it apart the night before you want to go, just in case something would go south on ya.


----------



## Greezy (Sep 23, 2007)

I think this is an inertia driven shotgun. Your right on, when you said you were going to run heavy shot through it! What this does is it wears the metal on the slide rail & works the die sping in. If it jams shoot more shells, the more the better it becomes & always break it down & clean it (small amounts of oil is correct). Good Luck!!!


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

alittle natural grime is the best lube, i have a stoeger 2000 and would completely break it down and clean it after every single trip but i would get the occational jam.

This season i havnt cleaned it once and i havnt had a single jamming problem.

This consists of about 10 or so hunts and 150 or so rounds with 3 inch federal speedshok shells in BBB, BB or 4 shot.


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

"A little natural grime is the best lube." Are you feeling o.k.?


----------



## Neanderthal (Oct 30, 2007)

Thought I should add-with mine I took it apart for a serious cleaning when new, left the action heavily oiled with Rem Oil, then I ran the bolt back and forth in the living room a high number of times while watching a movie. Then used 1.25 oz. hunting loads for the first 100 shots or so. This gun needs more break-in than the manual suggests, IMO. It has NEVER failed to function perfectly! Not once! I still leave the action pretty wet with oil, 'cause I believe it is still not totally broken in. It has been reliable as a rock.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I've shot my Benelli SBEI for 8 years now. I shot it right out of the box without any problems at all. I've cleaned it pretty much after every hunt I've been on. This year I went a couple hunts with cleaning it and it shot fine.
My brother guides down in Texas and he says all the guides down there shoot Benellis because they can shoot them dirty. That's what I found out this year. Clean, dirty, they just keep shooting.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

be carefull if you shoot kent steel. we had many problrms with it, in that gun.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

blhunter3,
What kind of problems. My brother shoots Kent out of his SBEI and has never had any problems with his. I shoot Federal. When I cleaned them my barrel was extremelly fouled and his was extremelly clean.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I personally didnt shoot the gun but my friend was. It never failed to not shoot when he was shooting kent steel. the primer would be dented but nothing happend. I gunsmith told us that it was the brand. he has had problems like that too. the shells never got wet or anything. I personally dont have a steoger or shoot kent steel, but some of my hunter partners did shoot the kent steel and had many problems with it too. maybe it was just the 3 boxes of shells or it was the gun i dont know. all other shells fire in that gun. after the first box and a half had 10 misfires. we took the shells and gun to the range. and shot the last box. i shoot a BPS and didnt have problems with the kent steel. It jsut sucks having geese all around and not being able to shoot.


----------

